

Show HN: ProfilePointer- Find a company's social, mobile, and local profiles - answerly
http://www.profilepointer.com/

======
jameswyse
Pretty neat! I might be in touch soon about your API.. A project I'm working
on has business registration and it would be nice to pre-populate those
fields.

~~~
answerly
Sounds awesome! Please feel free to email anytime, would love to explore the
use case further.

